# Solved: Photos "not cached" problem



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

I am developing a website with pages that contain pictures as well as text.

When I saved each page and checked them in My Docs, they were complete. Now, a few hours later, the pictures are missing, although the outline is in place. There is an icon of sorts in the upper left corner. 

A right click > properties > size of file on the spaces brings up the message: 'size unknown' (not cached)

I sure hope I do not have to recreate those pages. Can I resolve this problem?

Many thanks, {redoak}


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Post the code here and we can have a look for you.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Have you confirmed the images are actually on your hard drive? Can you view the images through the browser instead of viewing the properties?

When a browser saves a page, it can change the URL of the image to reference where that image is stored on the local hard drive. Check the HTML source for the image URLs and make sure they are pointing to the right places.

Peace..


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

"tomkat": I was not clear enough. The pages were not "published." I have them saved in My Docs. The photos are on my harddrive. That is where they came from to be inserted into a pre-publication page.

I now have noticed that some photos have remained while others have disappeared. 

{redoak}


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

"colin": I have attached the two "codes" I receive when I click on an absent picture. The first is from a right click>View. The second is from a right click>propereties.

{redoak} 

FYI: I am using the "Composer" that is in the Mozilla "SeaMonkey" suite. "Composer" is essentially "Komposer," as I am led to believe. "SM" is the successor to "Mozilla Suite," which the Mozilla organization "deep sixed." A group of devotees resurrected it under the name "SeaMonkey," and it is actively maintained/updated. Mozilla org. allows that group to use its website, so there is support, etc. available at Mozilla, just like for "Firefox."


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

I found it was easy to remove the outline of the missing pictures on one page and re-insert them. I shut down "Composer," opened the saved page in My Docs, and found the pics were in place.

I'll shut down for he night. Hopefully, the page will be "AOK" in the morning!

Your attention to my post is much appreciated, {redoak}


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

redoak said:


> "tomkat": I was not clear enough. The pages were not "published." I have them saved in My Docs. The photos are on my harddrive. That is where they came from to be inserted into a pre-publication page.


Thanks for the clarification. 



redoak said:


> "colin": I have attached the two "codes" I receive when I click on an absent picture. The first is from a right click>View. The second is from a right click>propereties.


I think he meant posting the raw HTML in this thread so we could see the image URLs.

The screenshot of the "File not found" means just that: Seamonkey couldn't locate the image at the URL you specified. The reason you can get properties, with the image dimensions, is because the <img> tag most likely has the image dimensions hard coded, like this:


```
<img src="some image.jpg" width="400" height="200">
```
or

```
<iimg src="some image.jpg" style="width: 400px; height: 200px">
```
This way, the browser knows what size the image is even though the image *itself* can't be located.

Let us know how things go in the morning. 

Peace...


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

The problem is probably just due to the fact that Composer hasn't worked out the path to your photos properly as the site has not been published yet. Hopefully it will when you publish your site.

The way I work is that I have a master folder called the name of my site. I then have an images sub folder (this is on my local PC). All my html files are stored in the main folder and then the images in the sub folder. When I publish my site I put all the html files in the public_html folder and then create a sub-folder underneath public_html called images and upload all the images to this folder. This keeps the same structure on my development machine as on my live server and so prevents problems with incorrect paths to images.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

colinsp said:


> The way I work is that I have a master folder called the name of my site. I then have an images sub folder (this is on my local PC). All my html files are stored in the main folder and then the images in the sub folder. When I publish my site I put all the html files in the public_html folder and then create a sub-folder underneath public_html called images and upload all the images to this folder. This keeps the same structure on my development machine as on my live server and so prevents problems with incorrect paths to images.


Yep, I do the same. :up:

Peace...


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

Friends: The three pics I re-inserted are still in the saved page in My Docs. They appear whether I go directly to My Docs or use Composer.

I am curious, of course: Why was the path to some photos maintained properly and not for others?

I will have to reread, and try to fathom what you have recommended for using a master folder and a sub-folder.

{redoak}


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi: I have done what you suggested re a main folder and a sub-folder, except that I have two sub-folders. That is because I already had my proposed pages in a folder, so I moved it into the main folder. I moved all my current desired graphics files into the second sub-folder. 

I proceeded to re-insert the pictures I desired onto my "Home" (index) page. They are holding in place through several closings of "Composer" and My Docs.

Big problem now is I can't come up with the correct info to accomplish "publishing" that page. "Composer's" jargon doesn't parallel the instructions from "3iX," so I have had to guess what info to put where.

Attached are screen shots of the two "Publish" tabs as I have completed them. Perhaps you will spot what I am doing wrong. I have carefully used the password and username provided by "3iX."

{redoak} 

I just noted that "ftp" and "http" have been inserted by "Composer" on the "Settings" tab. I did not include them when I filled in the "Settings" dialog box.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

redoak said:


> Friends: The three pics I re-inserted are still in the saved page in My Docs. They appear whether I go directly to My Docs or use Composer.


Great! 



> I am curious, of course: Why was the path to some photos maintained properly and not for others?


Without seeing any of the HTML involved, I've got no idea what was going on.

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

redoak said:


> Hi: I have done what you suggested re a main folder and a sub-folder, except that I have two sub-folders. That is because I already had my proposed pages in a folder, so I moved it into the main folder. I moved all my current desired graphics files into the second sub-folder.


Ok, for the sake of clarity, we need to establish some terminology. 

From the perspective of the site, the location of the HTML files is what we're considering to be the "main" folder. The images folder, which is INSIDE the folder containing the HTML files, we're considering to be the "sub" folder. The location of the "main" folder doesn't matter, ok? 

If the above is the case, then you've got one sub-folder, the one that contains the images.



> Big problem now is I can't come up with the correct info to accomplish "publishing" that page. "Composer's" jargon doesn't parallel the instructions from "3iX," so I have had to guess what info to put where.


Hopefully we can determine the correct info you need so you won't have to guess. 

On the "Publish" dialog, in the section with the title "Include images and other files", you should check the "Use this site subdirectory" radio button and type in the name of the folder where you have your images stored.

Attached is a screenshot of this.

As an example, on my system, I created a folder called "loverslane.com". In that folder, I put an HTML file that loads an image. Inside the "loverslane.com" folder, I created a folder called "images". I put the image I intend to load in my HTML file in the "images" folder. Now, in my HTML file I reference the image like this:


```
<img src="images/background.jpg">
```
Now, with all that being done, I enter "images/" as the folder where to publish images.

Here comes the bad news. The site publishing capability of Composer (and Kompozer) is horrible and I highly recommend NOT using it. Yes, it's convenient but it's just not very functional. Sometimes images won't upload correctly, and so on.

So, I recommend doing one of two things:

1) Install a standalone FTP client to use for transferring website files and content
2) Create a FTP folder, through Windows Explorer, for your site and use "drag and drop" to upload files to your site.

Peace...


----------



## kbush10888 (May 13, 2009)

I noticed in the first screenshots posted, that there was a Forward slash before the C:/...

Is there one in the code? if so, removing it may fix the problem.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the software you are using to help with suggestions as to how to get it to upload your files. IMHO you would be better off using an FTP programme like the free Filezilla. It's interface is very similar to windows file explorer. Or if you are using Firefox as your browser get the Fire FTP add-on.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

Tom and Colin: I am going to try to comprehend "FileZilla," which I already have installed on my C. I am really "over my head" when it comes to uploading the pages I create on my C. via FTP. Creating pages went very well, and, quite frankly, I am proud of my accomplishments. Nothing fancy technically, of course, but I believe attractive.

Can I create pages using "Composer" and then "publish" them via "FileZilla?" That would be ideal. Of course, I have to figure out how to use FZ!

Many thanks once again, {redoak}

P.S. My browser is "SeaMonkey," which I have used for years and find exceedingly to my liking.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes you can create in what ever programme that you like. An ftp prog just makes moving the files to the webserver easier.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Alternatively if you are uncomfortable using an ftp programme you can login to 3ix cPanel and select File Manager and you can upload using that directly on the site.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

Colin and Tom: The title of the Thread no longer applies. Therefore, I am going to declare it "solved."

However, please keep an eye out for future posts from me re website problems. I am sure there will be some, unfortunately. 

{redoak}


----------

